# Just Found Out Were Expecting A Xmas Baby!



## Poloma

Complete shock as we wernt ttc and had not planned to have anymore kids for a while! 
I realised yesterday that af was late to used a first response test and got a 
:bfp: 
Going off my last Af dates Im about 4-5 weeks and due 25th Dec!
That one xmas prezzie we hadnt asked santa for!


----------



## Uvlollypop

CONGRATS!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations! xXx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## carmen

Well done on your xmas baby ... congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Poloma

Thanks guys! 
I never thought I'd be posting this news!


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congrats!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Brockie

big congratulations*****:happydance:


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp: x


----------



## journey

Awesome news!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp::hug:


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!!xo


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations hun x


----------



## elles28

Congrats on your :bfp::happydance:


----------



## Jem

Congratulations!!!! xxx


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations :happydance::headspin::happydance:

xx


----------



## tansey

Congratulations!


----------



## Jayne

4 in one day??!! Brilliant stuff! Congrats! :D


----------



## ger

:happydance: congratulations!


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations on your unexpected :bfp: Here's wishing you a happy and healthy 9mths.:happydance::happydance::baby:


----------



## Carley

Here's a huge *congratulations!!!* https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif


----------



## momandpeanut

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cheryl

congratulations 
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## mama2connor

Well done, congrats!


----------



## biteable

congrats,hope you have a happy and healthy 9 mths


----------



## Hunnyx10

*CONGRATULATIONS AND WELL DONE*


----------



## Sinead

:happydance: Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Nathyrra

Congratulations =)


----------



## elm

CONGRATULATIONS!

:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Poloma

Thanks Everyone! :happydance: I think I've got my head around it all now!


----------



## anita665

Christmas!! Thats soooo cool! :happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp: !!


----------



## UKMummy

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Merry christmas for you this year then,
Congratulations,
Shim
xxx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## jocatolo

congratulations on expecting your christmas baby x


----------



## cinderella08

Congrats!!


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug:


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! x


----------

